# Tick and Insect Control



## AlwaysLost (May 10, 2017)

I thought I would start a thread on Tick and Mosquito control for the camp. Here is an excellent thread on natural tick repellent for the body.

1. Clear the area of all leaf litter and wooden debris.

2. Store my woodpile away from camp.

3. Clip all the green plants and rotten wood around camp and use them in a smudge pot to smoke out the ticks.

4. Spread diatomous earth around camp to kill the crawling bugs.

5. Spread wolf urine around camp to deter deer and other flurries.

6. Explore methods of mice control

7. Bug Netting

8. Spread dryer sheets around camp supposedly mice hate them.

If you have any ideas to rid your camp of ticks I would appreciate it if you would share them.


----------



## bystander (May 11, 2017)

I think #5 is your best bet.

& yea ticks are out this year.. went fishing on Sunday and walked away with three of those little pricks on me.

kjakjl... fuckin' gross


----------



## DrewSTNY (May 11, 2017)

I agree, I like the deer, but ticks?!? There's no hate in the world strong enough!

I was in Gettysburg a few weeks ago and the little fuckers were in various places in the park/battlefield. I mean, Civil War authenticity doesn't have to go that far does it???


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 11, 2017)

Okay, so I'm a bit of a city boy so forgive me if this question is absurd, but how in the heck do you acquire wolf urine? Seems like an oddly specific item, do people sell it? How do they get it? That's... just bizarre.


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 11, 2017)

EphemeralStick said:


> Okay, so I'm a bit of a city boy so forgive me if this question is absurd, but how in the heck do you acquire wolf urine? Seems like an oddly specific item, do people sell it? How do they get it? That's... just bizarre.



You buy it at Walmart of course silly lol. I actually googled it earlier and found a pretty funny answer I'll link below. The nonfunny answer is zoos and game preserves collect predator urine in drains in the floor and the profits go to help rescue and care for animals ... for the funny answer click below.

https://www.predatorpee.com/predatorpee-collection.htm


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 11, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> https://www.predatorpee.com/predatorpee-collection.htm



Holy crap that is the funniest thing I've read online in ages. Drunken Coyotes getting smashed together. 10/10, would recommend.


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 11, 2017)

EphemeralStick said:


> Holy crap that is the funniest thing I've read online in ages. Drunken Coyotes getting smashed together. 10/10, would recommend.



Ikr I almost died


----------



## Jone (May 13, 2017)

K alsso camphor tablets in yr pack. Some dude kicked them down to me in a parking lot once. Helps with mosquitoea n lice. For ticks i take liquid garlic capsuls consistently in warm months. You need to take them for two weeks before you go walking in the ozarks or any other tick infested area, but yeah, it really helps.


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 14, 2017)

Jone said:


> K alsso camphor tablets in yr pack. Some dude kicked them down to me in a parking lot once. Helps with mosquitoea n lice. For ticks i take liquid garlic capsuls consistently in warm months. You need to take them for two weeks before you go walking in the ozarks or any other tick infested area, but yeah, it really helps.



Do u eat the camphor tablet s?


----------



## Jone (May 15, 2017)

No deff. Dont eat them, poision. I have a small box of 100, then thete are 4 in paper wrappers and i just put them in the small external bags of my pack n day bag. Pockets woukd work too. Thier smell keeps bugs away, deff do not eat.


----------

